# 48 Straight Bar



## JimRoy (Feb 25, 2019)

I started with a frame and a few pieces and now the 41 Straight Bar is coming together.   I have the correct rear rack and front light that I will install later.  However,  the tank will have to wait until my ship comes in
JimRoy


----------



## spoker (Feb 25, 2019)

nice work,great look,like the color choice,nice 2 see different colors that really work


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 25, 2019)

Those colors look amazing together! Nice work bud.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 26, 2019)

Looks AWESOME! Those colors definitely go well together.
Hammerhead


----------



## Land O' Aches (Feb 26, 2019)

Nice work! What are those colors? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 26, 2019)

Land O' Aches said:


> Nice work! What are those colors?
> 
> Rust-Oleum
> Gloss Sage Green 249094
> ...


----------



## Land O' Aches (Feb 26, 2019)

Brilliant! I may give it a try!

Lando


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 26, 2019)

Land O' Aches said:


> Brilliant! I may give it a try!
> 
> Lando
> 
> ...



Thanks.  I hope you do.  JimRoy


----------



## SWPA (Feb 27, 2019)

Looks super! How long did it take you?


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 27, 2019)

16 days from start to finish.   Waiting for the paint to dry took the most time.  Danny the Schwinn Freak shipped me a ton of correct part.  I still have to paint the rear rack and front light.  And I will probably rechrome the handlebars this summer.  I have not purchased the tank yet.  JimRoy.


----------



## SWPA (Feb 27, 2019)

Dang, that's like only 2 weeks, amazing!


----------



## Sven (Feb 27, 2019)

Very very nice! Great job!!!!


----------



## spoker (Feb 27, 2019)

rust-oleum is awesome,makes it affordable to make bikes kool for a small amount of money,takes a little while to dry,small trade off to what the paint companies have done to the price of automative paint,let it dry,give it a light cut and buff and you have a killer paint job,everytime i go to wally world,i stop and look at the new colors,cant beat it with a stick for about 4 bucks a can,this bike is a perfect example


----------



## Deebo (Mar 3, 2019)

any tips on applying rattle can clear?


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm sure there are varying opinions on clearcoating these old bikes. It just depends on what your project is.  I found last time I rattle can clear coated a bike that very short bursts of spray and moving to different areas as you go vs over and over the same area help with running and drip effect. But if you have good old patina I would not clear coat it. There are wax options but I am not sure how they really work or look.


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 3, 2019)

Oh BTW the 48 straight bar is awesome.  I saw it and thought what a great color choice...... And then read everyone agreeing with my thoughts.  Nice.


----------



## Deebo (Mar 3, 2019)

its a murray frame i stripped with paint stripper and i painted it, but when i put on clear coat many areas wrinkled. so i sanded it over again and repainted it. waiting a couple days to try clear coat again. its cold at the moment.


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 3, 2019)

Debo said:


> its a murray frame i stripped with paint stripper and i painted it, but when i put on clear coat many areas wrinkled. so i sanded it over again and repainted it. waiting a couple days to try clear coat again. its cold at the moment.



Start a thread under project rides with pictures. I'm sure you will get some good advice.


----------



## Deebo (Mar 3, 2019)

ok will do. tomorrow i will make it. stay tuned


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 4, 2019)

Jimroy maybe you can provide some more insight since your paint job turned out awesome. The info you provided was great. Patience is key. 
 Sounds like the rustoleum you used were paint and primer in 1. Did you only use 1 can of each color and 1 of the clear total? Were the entire cans pretty much used up when finished?  Was painting and clear coating all done in one day? How long between painting and clear coating?               
 I found this online. ''you cannot put a laquer base paint or solvent over any kind of enamel base paints. Period. 
You can recoat laquer anytime.
You can apply enamel base paints over laquer base paints , but you can never apply laquer base paints over enamel base paints.''               
  anything worth doing is worth doing right and looks like you got it right.


----------



## OhioJones (Mar 4, 2019)

Have this exact bike. Very envious. You be done one hell of a job. Looks great!


----------



## JimRoy (Mar 4, 2019)

Debo said:


> any tips on applying rattle can clear?



Wait 4-5 days after the final base color coat.  Don't sand the base coat just before applying the clear.  If you wet sand the base coat,  wait another day before you apply the clear.  Light coats of clear.  Once the clear dries, wet sand with 2000 grit then polish with polishing compound.


----------



## JimRoy (Mar 4, 2019)

Debo said:


> its a murray frame i stripped with paint stripper and i painted it, but when i put on clear coat many areas wrinkled. so i sanded it over again and repainted it. waiting a couple days to try clear coat again. its cold at the moment.



You should wait a minimum of 4 days to dry.  If not. That clear coat will crinkle.    If you get it too thick in areas it will also crinkle.  Good luck.   JimRoy.


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 4, 2019)

Thanks for the tips man. I'm sure it will come in handy for me too at some point.


----------



## JimRoy (Mar 4, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Jimroy maybe you can provide some more insight since your paint job turned out awesome. The info you provided was great. Patience is key.
> Sounds like the rustoleum you used were paint and primer in 1. Did you only use 1 can of each color and 1 of the clear total? Were the entire cans pretty much used up when finished?  Was painting and clear coating all done in one day? How long between painting and clear coating?
> I found this online. ''you cannot put a laquer base paint or solvent over any kind of enamel base paints. Period.
> You can recoat laquer anytime.
> ...




You are correct,  enamel and lacquer don't mix.  
The paint and primer are different cans. I apply 3 light coats of primer 10 minutes between each coat.  I let the primer dry a day or two, wet sand and dry for a couple of more hours.   I usually use 2-1/2 cans of paint (each color) for a 26" bicycle with fenders.  I usually apply 3 or 4 or 5 light coats of base color waiting 10 minutes between coats.  Please note.  If the base color goes down smooth,  you can apply the clear the same day.  I set a 45 minute timer, and apply the clear coat 50 minutes after the final base coat.  If you wait longer than and hour, you must way 4-5 days for the base color to dry.  If you apply the clearcoat after an hour you will create a CRINKLE CITY.
However if your clearcoat crinkles are small, don't panic you can wet sand them out.  Below is a Colson tank I apply 3 coats of clear 45 minutes after the final blue base coat.  Don't try to apply clear coat after an hour.    Let the base coat dry 4-5 days.   The Colson tank is silky smooth.  Thank for all the intrest.   JimRoy


----------



## Deebo (Mar 4, 2019)

Jimroy awesome info! Had to screen shoot it for next time.


----------



## Sven (Mar 5, 2019)

Very useful advise. Thank you. 
I've used the below paint for custom Tonka projects Pricey, but very nice results. 

http://www.automotivetouchup.com/index.htm


----------



## Deebo (Mar 6, 2019)

Jimroy, after I clear coat the frame, how long must I wait before I can wetsand the orange peel? Planning to rub compound on it later.


----------



## Mymando (Mar 6, 2019)

Very nice resto and the colors work!!


----------



## JimRoy (Mar 6, 2019)

Debo said:


> Jimroy, after I clear coat the frame, how long must I wait before I can wetsand the orange peel? Planning to rub compound on it later.



I would wait 2-3 days.  Clear usually drys faster than the base color.


----------



## Deebo (Mar 6, 2019)

Cool, will do. Thanks brah.


----------



## Santee (Mar 6, 2019)

I will save this thread for reference. A lot of good information, Jimroy your paint job is beautiful.


----------



## JimRoy (Mar 7, 2019)

Sven said:


> Very useful advise. Thank you.
> I've used the below paint for custom Tonka projects Pricey, but very nice results.
> 
> http://www.automotivetouchup.com/index.htm



Nice paint


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 15, 2019)

Great job i love that bike awesome paint work


----------

